# Logic Pro X Timeline Settings



## korgscrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey All!

I used to be able to change the timeline setting on the right hand side from bars & beats to minutes & seconds, but that setting has gone in X! I can change the transport, but not the timeline!

Any idea where I can find the setting? Ive looked on help but nothing helps on there!

Thanks 

Danny


----------



## vrocko (Oct 11, 2013)

On the main page, go to the view tab and select secondary ruler.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah!

Great! Thanks 

Not as clear as LP 9, but it will do!

o-[][]-o


----------



## vrocko (Oct 11, 2013)

Glad to help. I am now getting used to some of the minor changes like shortcuts.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Same here, but overall a better experience with X. A lot of people moaning about X but I can't see why. Better audio editing would be welcome, but that's why I have pro tools! Its nice to separate the 2 at least as I edit audio for a living. I didn't have pro tools on my MacBook Pro and I was working away from my studio, hence needing the minutes time line!

Thanks for your help!


----------

